# [Heisec] Sieger im Kryptographie-Wettbewerb steht fest



## Newsfeed (3 Oktober 2012)

Die US-amerikanische Standardisierungsbehörde NIST hat einen SHA-2-Nachfolger gekürt. In einem fünf Jahre dauernden Kryptographie-Wettbewerb setzte sich am Ende ein italienisch-belgisches Team durch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

